# Diving With The DOCTOR



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW, what a day...even though the weatherman was calling for 4-6's and the wind was howling and it was pretty cold this morning, I wasn't about to miss this trip. For those of you who know "Doc" you know why. Rich, Sean, Doc, Doc's buddy, and I left Docs AMAZING house around 9:30 and after the most comfortable ride ever at almost 60 MPHweget to our spot which I swear to god wasless than a mile off the beach and instantly Rich and Sean are over the side...I have to scramble to keep up and when I hit the water they are both already halfway to the bottom...so I start kickin and make it to the bottom in time to see Sean shoot a nice grouper. I hear Rich shoot as well and we have been in the water less than 30 seconds...UNREAL. After shooting the boats limit of snapper, trigger and grouper in less time than it took me to type this all I can say is I was in the prescence of greatness today. The only analogy I can compare it to is football. As a spearfisherman I would be on a highschool team, Clay-doh, Craash, Sniper, etc. would be Div 1 college players and Rich and Sean would be NFL probowlers...they are truly that good. Anyway thanks Doc for a great time, can't wait to get back and do it again!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad to hear that you guys had a good day. Sean called me earlier and said it was close to the beach, wow!! Probably the Mass huh. Its holding more and more these days. Again congrats on another great day of diving/spearin.:clap


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of my most memorable dives have been with Doc. Glad to see he's got some new hard core buddies topush himback in the water. Congrats on a great trip and thanks for the report!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Twenty grouper, eight red snapper and forty triggerfish a mile off of the beach. That is absolutely mind boggling. I would sell my soul for one or two grouper on a rod and reel. You guys give me hope. I have heard the grouper bite gets better as the weather cools but you can't prove it by me. Congratulations on a phenominal trip.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like an awsome trip. I dont suppose you have any pics?:takephoto How bad were the seas? Vis still good?


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Glad you guys got out!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! Glad to hear it was a good trip.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>"Twenty grouper, eight red snapper and forty triggerfish a mile off of the beach."

Wow that is amazing. Isn't the limit of triggerfish in state waters 20 per person? You guys got 100 trigger fish, 20 grouper and 10 red snapper?

Incredible! 

Even old Billy Bob and I have never done that well! But there is always next weekend!



Congratulations!

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Sean, If you read this you better have scratched the GPS numbers on my tank you borrowed and it better not have saltwater in it........Good diving guys.....

Clint


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

first let me clarify before everyone takes a sentence w/out punctuation too literaly. we got our limit of snapper, and some trigger, and a grouper...none the less it was the most memorable day that one could have. attached you will find the stringer from the first dive only. i cant complain too much, the doc got us there in style...

diving a ski boat, priceless



















oh, and clint...your tank is fine and i'll give you the general area of this spot if you want...as long as i'm on the boat with you.

cheers


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. That is a beatiful mess of fish. I love the sign in you signature.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

No woryz Sean, Great Pic's......Congrats on the dive and I am glad my tank had a good time without me...Mark and Iwent shooting as well but for different game...We each took a hog bowhunting yesterday and I will post that pic when Mark sends it...Later mate, will see ya at the shop....

Clint


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt,

That truly was an amazing day. I'm glad you got to get one last trip in before you deploy to the Sandbox. Be safe, and come home soon. We'll definitely be doing this again. 

Rich

P.S. tell your wife she doesn't have to wory about Jody. I'll make sure he stays away.:angel


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

man that is sweet!!!!!!!! Sean and Rich, that the same spot we "dove" twice but couldnt find??? I'm jelous man! What an awsome freakin day.

Flyboy...them guys dont play around do they....they roll over and put there gear on on the way down!! 

And Brian...triggerfish is 5 per person....I wouldn go out and get 20 per person!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Clay,

Where are you getting 5 from? I am staring at a copy of the regs right now and don't see ANY bag limit.

The only limit I see is a 12" fork size limit...that's for Gray Triggerfish which I had always thought were the triggerfish we go after....


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

this is stupid. All that matters is that we shot the shit out of some fish, and had a good time with our buddy that is headed to Iraq. Go do this crap on another thread.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wait its in the fine print at top!*

"For species that do not have an established bag limit, more than 100lbs or two fish, whichever is greater is considered commercial quantities"

So I guess you can bag 100lbs of the suckers..or two 100lb triggerfish! (That would be something.)

I was just trying to find out the limit on triggerfish, if there was one.

Didn't mean to offend anyone....


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL....

I can hear it now, BMoore sounding just like Cartman....

But guys...I just want everyone to think I'm cool...I really just want to know the regs....I don't want to start any trouble or anything....I wanna be friends....


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

oh and by the way...as of this year (as in already a regulation) the trigger, the grey ones we have, have to be 14" to the fork. may want to upgrade the regs.

and clay-doh, i think the helmet cam puts you in the league with us because you SHOOT every fish you see and you have the proof...too bad you don't come back with many of them...

just kidding buddy, enjoy the #'s i gave you and i expect pictures of dead fish from them

cheers


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Christ almighty.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>"LOL.... 

I can hear it now, BMoore sounding just like Cartman....

But guys...I just want everyone to think I'm cool...I really just want to know the regs....I don't want to start any trouble or anything....I wanna be friends...." </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Rich and gang congratulations on the fish kill. If my remarks were taken offensively I apologize. The claim of limiting out on all those species seemed exaggerated, I mayhave misinterpeted it,plusthe fellow corrected himself. No big deal.

Rich, I have dove with you before andrespectya. (From back with LLoyd..You rescuing some fellow on the Oriskany with a rope..LLoyd saying "Go get the moron!" What a hoot! I still use that line today. Wish ole LLoyd was still around)

Clay, Lets take our triggerfish discussion somewhere else. I began to be intrigued by the lack of info I could find on them on the regulations. You know where I work...right down stairs is the tag office. I ran down there and got a copy and looked it up. 12" to the fork and no bag limit on the copy I have...as Sean pointed out these may have changed. Who can keep up with it?

Evensplit, I dont knowwho or what a Cartman is and could care less. With the exception of one other person, and I have nothing to prove to them,(good seeing you at *Yamatoes Saturday* night!) I don't give a rat's ass what anyone on this forum thinks of me.

auf wiedersehen


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul you bastards! Glad yall had a good day out and so close too. 

Hey Brian, I got your message and I will take the manifold. Looks like the seas are goign to suck this weekend. I'll call you later.

Chris


----------

